# Next New tank and goodies...



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the tank i am taking with when i move... more to come!










Sunlight supply 400w ballast, Twolittlefishes reactors, and my new toy a 25W Aqua UV setup.










I will keep you posted when it gets setup, and how i travel 1200 miles with my fish and rock!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that tank looks alot smaller than 150g. prob just the picture









so another full blown reef yes?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> that tank looks alot smaller than 150g. prob just the picture :laugh:
> 
> so another full blown reef yes?


Sorry, that was supposed to read 120 gal... its a marineland 120 high 60 x 18 x 26

This will be more reef than my last tank once i get settled... going a little more high tech and keeping power conservation in mind from square 1


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Good luck with your move. Im picking up a 120g tomorrow as well. I lucked out with the find. the tank is cycled already with a really nice set up. Id like to see how you set this up

Killa


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ægir said:


> that tank looks alot smaller than 150g. prob just the picture :laugh:
> 
> so another full blown reef yes?


Sorry, that was supposed to read 120 gal... its a marineland 120 high 60 x 18 x 26

This will be more reef than my last tank once i get settled... going a little more high tech and keeping power conservation in mind from square 1
[/quote]

(i knew there was something off about its size







)
sounds good skunk! look forward to watching this project progress

killa you into SW aswell?


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

No I haven't ventured into the SW world yet it seems to be slightly out of my price range atm


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I will defiantly follow the thread Skunk! looks like you’ve got a few of the pieces.. where are you moving to?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

xeloR said:


> I will defiantly follow the thread Skunk! looks like you've got a few of the pieces.. where are you moving to?


Colorado... to be with my girlfriend of 3 years, and return to school in Breckenridge (Colorado Mountain College)

Ideally i will snowboard 100+ days next season, work for one of the resorts (theres 7 within 30 min of where i would like to live including Vail) and have an awesome house... rent is reasonable there surprisingly like 1400 a month for a 5 bed custom home if you find the right place.

I will be in Denver until i find a house and some roomies to move up to breck. But thats after i know im accepted to school there









I have more pieces for the new tank i am taking with me off the 155bowfront, including the 40 gal fuge (which i will make into sump) and all the other small parts and pieces like rock and rubble, etc. My mangroves, test kits etc... i have everything except a skimmer (which will be in sump) something like a BubbleKing or ATB cone. This skimmer is badass for huge volume (400gals plus) but is worthless on anything smaller than my system. So really a CA reactor, ozone, controller, some other toys... and done.

Today i sold my lighting system (3x175w MH and Icecap 660 VHO setup) and return pump with manifold. Made some cash to pay my debts and pay for my gas down there. The display, sump, and skimmer are for sale still with 2 people interested... we will see where that goes.


----------

